# 𝗪𝗵𝘆 𝗗𝗼 𝗡𝗮𝗿𝗰𝗶𝘀𝘀𝗶𝘀𝘁𝘀 𝗔𝘃𝗼𝗶𝗱 𝗘𝘆𝗲 𝗖𝗼𝗻𝘁𝗮𝗰𝘁�



## X10E8

𝗪𝗵𝘆 𝗗𝗼 𝗡𝗮𝗿𝗰𝗶𝘀𝘀𝗶𝘀𝘁𝘀 𝗔𝘃𝗼𝗶𝗱 𝗘𝘆𝗲 𝗖𝗼𝗻𝘁𝗮𝗰𝘁�


_NARCISSISTIC SYMPTOMS_

















They cannot look at you, because they refuse to look at themselves and their wrongdoings. Not only can’t make eye contact but will change subject, blame shift or walk away.

I think when narcs want something from you, their eyes are piercing without blinking. That's what I've noticed or maybe that's a psychopath. In any case, the glare is uncomfortable and creepy cringey.


> Narcs will not look you in the eye when you are trying to have an honest, meaningful conversation with them. Yet they will sure as hell stare at you like a rabid animal when they are narc raging!


*I have found that eye contact is lacking during lying or gaslighting, yet is constant when the boo boo eyes are in play.*
*They have a cold ,blank ,empty stare ......just before they start messing your life up*
I've noticed only in the beginning, the early stages do narcissists stare you deep in the eye . They're not looking at you , they're looking straight through you in order to hook you in . After that they cannot risk doing it again, for the fear of their mask slipping .

Eyes are the window to the soul. Narcissists certainly wouldn’t want anyone to have access into their inner reality.
*I remember asking my covert Narcissist husband to look me in the eye when I was trying to have a conversation with him . . he was reading something . . . he replied he heard every word I said, so eye contact wasn't necessary. . when I insisted, he turned and the anger/disdain/contempt that came from his facial expression and his eyes frightened me . . .I stopped and walked out of the room . . .*
*I would constantly say*
"Will you please LOOK me in the eye?! Look at me while I'm talking because I feel you're not listening to me." But even when he would look at me he wasn't really looking. It was a cold blank stare in which I could tell he didn't care.

So glad I'm out on no contact... I never thought someone so "nice" (at first or appearing to be) could act so ugly. It still baffles me...
*He used to scroll on his phone while I was trying to have a serious conversation*
My ex would always be on his phone while I was trying to speak my part of the important conversation. He would say whatever he wanted to say and look at me but when I spoke he would be completely in his phone. I asked him multiple times to give me his full attention.
*But at first when they're love bombing/wooing you, their eyes light up with a fire whenever you reveal intimate details they can use against you later. A person I luckily no longer work with would physically lean in and get so excited whenever I shared something personal.*
*Whenever i suspect someone is a narcissist*
I make hard eye contact with them, as if to look into their soul through their eyes. they either avert my eye contact or they resolve to maintain eye contact, a bewildered look in their eyes.

After a while holding eye contact with them feels so draining. it's like furiously staring at a mask that won't break off.

*What I've noticed about a former friend who is highly narcissistic:*
She always tried to stare in other peoples eyes to make them feel uneasy and by that to estimate their level of self-esteem.

My brother got to get to know her and told me: "I don't like her, there is something about her eyes and the way she makes eyes contact".

I think it's very important for narcissist to be able to estimate the other person's self-esteem because they always are in competition with others and unconsciously wanna find out who could be a next prey or (in case of a a person with healthy self-esteem) could be a danger.


> It's the "I can't be bothered with you look" and, my personal favorite is the "narcissistic smirk". Ever notice when they are lying through their teeth and THINK they have successfully gaslighted you, they will have this nanosecond "half-smile". The rest of their face will not move, it is the creepiest thing ever.


The eyes are the window of the soul, I've never trusted someone who couldn't or wouldn't look me in the eye while conversing with me, I learned this at a young age.
*Please be careful, if they look you too long in the eye, they are likely to be lying too.*
A guy I used to date always looked me right in the eye particularly when he was cornered.

He looked me in the eye every time I asked him if he was having an affair and this made me believe he was telling the truth.

After I caught him out having one affair and he confessed to many others, I challenged him about his lying and looking me pointedly in the eye when he did so , his response was with a smile on his face “ I know”, giggle, “ I’m good aren’t I?”.


> *Caution: *Narcissists can easily lie to you and look you straight in the eye. That’s what brings out the anger in you trying to understand what kind of person your dealing with.


My past narcissist would make eye contact, but he would hood his eyes. Its the most heart breaking look that he could give me. How could he look at me with those big beautiful blue eyes with so much love, and then turn around and look at me with his eyes hooded like he had absolute hatred for me. Its so emotionally exhausting.

*Narcissist are very confusing*

I noticed narc mother looks away at specific times, when she is setting me up subtly or baiting me for example, laying the ground work or fishing for a response, she averts her eyes while listening.

Contrarily, she looks intently in my eyes or scans my face for my reaction when she thinks she’s blindsided me or going for my jugular with cutting words. She wants to SEE the pain or discomfort or anger on my face.
When she hurls insults or slights she looks at me and away depending on situation.

*NEVER call a narcissist out for breaking eye contact.*
Because if you do, he or she will not hesitate to look you STRAIGHT in the eye and tell a bold-faced lie. By calling them out, you're just making them better, more covert, narcissists.
*Please note:* when they're playing for sympathy they'll look at you, making eye contact, to make sure you see the crocodile tears in order to tweak your empathy button. I fell for this for almost 2 decades. Until I didn't, and finally escaped.


> They even do this eye contact thing where they stare at you when you say something that catches them off guard, or something they disagree with. they’ll stop in the middle of a conversation and just stare at you for a few seconds. you’ll know it if/when you experience it. EXTREMELY disturbing.


As victims of narcissistic abuse we also can end up having problems with eye contact as well due to anxiety etc. Among tuns of other mental health problems Also be weary of those that NEVER break eye contact it's normal for us to shift from looking to not looking for a second those that never break are usually psychopaths.

*There's one thing I noticed with my narcissistic ex bf and my father.*
With each of them I had fights (separately, different situations) and those fights were about something that really hurt me. In both of those situations I started crying, shouting that their actions are an acceptable and I was ready to storm out of the room.
Just before leaving I looked in their eyes and they were looking straight at me with eyes sparkling, wide opened, surprised and kind of delighted like they enjoyed seeing my strong reaction. Like they got the fuel they wanted. And that look to me was frightening.
*Things you need to know*


*
What is trauma bonding with a narcissist
What is codependency narcissism
Physical illness after narcissistic abuse
Can a therapist be a narcissist
*
*Recently asked questions*


*
Why do narcissists pretend to be nice
Can you live with a narcissistic wife
Can children be narcissistic
Should i forgive a narcissist
Do narcissists go to therapy
Why are narcissists so angry all the time
*
*ABout Us - Our Team*

www.narcissisto.com
*Please be aware that we are not professionals doctors*, Everything that you read on here is based on usersʼ experience.
If your need requires more than that, this may not be the place to search for answers. What you will find here are tips and tricks of how to handle narcissist, at home or at work.
*Popular narcissists articles*

*Narcissist poor boundaries*
*Can a narcissist ever be trusted*
*Can a narcissist take responsibility*
*Are narcissist greedy*?
*Why are narcissist controlling*
*Can a Narcissists Be?*

*Can a narcissist be faithful*
*Can a narcissist be happily married*
*Can a narcissist be cured*
*Can a narcissist change for love*
*Can a narcissist be saved*
*Can the scapegoat become a narcissist?*

*Read More...*
*Does the golden child become a narcissist?*

*Read More...*
*Are narcissists highly sensitive?*

*Read More...*
*Why do narcissists lie all the time*

*Read More...*
*Are Narcissists cold hearted?*

*Read More...*
*Narcissist and future faking*

*Read More...*
*Breaking Up with a Narcissist*

*Read More...*
*Do narcissists have real friends*

*Read More...*
*Why do narcissists want attention*

*Read More...*
*Why do narcissists need validation*

*Read More...*
*Latest Articles*


*
Can a narcissist be grateful
How narcissist handle disappointment
How do narcissist handle death
Can you reconcile with a narcissist
Healthy narcissistic traits
Narcissist and religion
Why do narcissist get away with everything
Is my best friend a narcissist
Narcissist and gift giving
Why do i miss my narcissist ex
Why are narcissists entitled
Narcissist manipulation tactics
Narcissist anger and rage
Narcissist jealousy
Do narcissist feel guilt
Weird things narcissists do
Do narcissist take a lot of selfies
Caregiving a narcissist
Why do people stay in narcissistic relationships
Narcissistic grandiosity
How do narcissists treat their siblings
How do narcissists become narcissists
How do narcissists treat their partners
How do narcissists treat their friends
Covert narcissists and money
How do narcissists treat old supply
How do narcissists treat thier children
How do narcissists end up
Do all narcissists cheat
Do all narcissists lie
Do all narcissists hoover
Do all narcissists love bomb
Do all narcissists lack empathy
Do all narcissists discard
Do narcissists love dogs
Calling a narcissist's bluff
Calling narcissist out
Growing up with a narcissistic mother
108 narcissist red flags checklist
The aging narcissist - Things to know
Can a dog be a narcissist
Are cats narcissistic
Does the narcissist miss you
How to deal with a manipulative narcissist
Narcissist without supply
How to let go of a narcissist ex girlfriend
How to let go of a narcissist ex boyfriend
How to let go of a narcissistic ex husband
How to let go of a narcissistic sibling
How to let go of a narcissistic mother
Narcissistic vs. Healthy Relationships
Do narcissists avoid eye contact
Why dating a narcissist feels like an addiction
Is it worth staying in a relationship with a narcissist
Do narcissists mean to hurt their partners?
Narcissist vs super empath
Do narcissists use projection
Are narcissist envious
Can a narcissist forgive you
Covert narcissist vs Overt narcissist
Can a narcissist turn you into a narcissist
Narcissist dating another narcissist
Gray rocking a narcissist
Does being with a narcissist affect you?
Telling a narcissist the truth
Narcissists and mirroring
Why do narcissists get married so fast
When you go back to the narcissist
Narcissist talking about exes
Things to never say to a narcissist
How To Make a Narcissist Miserable
Do narcissists like to cuddle
Narcissist and exes
What do narcissist think about sex?
How to break the trauma bond with a narcissist
Narcissist intimacy issues
Narcissist and porn addiction
Are narcissists born or made
How narcissist feel when you move on
What is the most dangerous type of narcissist
Narcissist who thinks they are an empath
What narcissist do when you leave them
How narcissist react to no contact
How narcissist feel when rejected
Narcissist who cheat
Narcissist who cry
Narcissist who plays the victim
Narcissist and Gaslighting
Things to know about narcissist
Are narcissist pathological liars?
Narcissist withholding of affection
How to not get angry at a narcissist
What if you can't go no-contact with a narcissist
Narcissist vs sociopath
When a narcissist can't control you
Do narcissist play mind games
How to shut down a narcissist
How to respond to a narcissist
Are covert narcissist dangerous
Vindictive narcissist traits
Will the narcissist new relationship last
How to spot a female narcissist
How to punish a narcissist
Narcissist can't take criticism
will narcissist change for new girlfriend
Why narcissist spy on you
Do narcissists grieve
Narcissist who drink
Narcissist can't apologize
Narcissist!! can they love
Narcissist can't be single
Will narcissist stay with new supply
When narcissist discard you
Are narcissists selfish?
Will narcissist ever come back?
Will narcissist ever change?
What narcissist fear most
When narcissist knows you know
When narcissist blocks you
Will narcissist leave you alone
Giving a narcissist the silent treatment
Giving a narcissist a second chance
Not giving a narcissist attention
Giving a narcissist no reaction
How to make a narcissist respect you
Narcissist humor
Narcissist guilt trip
Narcissist passive aggressive
Narcissist breadcrumbing
Why do narcissist create drama and chaos
*


----------

